
You Need a Password Manager. Yes, You - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/smarter-living/wirecutter/why-you-need-a-password-manager-yes-you.html
======
quaquaqua1
I remember unique passwords that are like "ImGoingToThe Beach" and not
"ggiid4798hg58ve69htui7tg".

Considering my passwords are usually stolen from websites who aren't very good
at security, I don't understand the point of a password manager for my basic
use-case.

~~~
mooreds
I use a password manager for a couple of reasons.

1\. Can generate crazy long and random passwords and I only have to remember
the master password.

2\. One central place for all authentication data. So if I need to change a
set of passwords, I can go to my manager and know all the sites I need to
change. If I need to remember the password for a site I haven't touched in a
while.

3\. More metadata. Things like username, website, email address, security
questions, etc. These can all be stored in one location.

